
Slack wants your feedback on closing their IRC/XMPP gateway - aestetix
https://pastebin.ca/4001975
======
obiwahn
We have to use it at work, and unfortunately the gateway was not enabled for
us. In general slack just sucks so much more than IRC that it is almost
unbearable. Searching the logs is one of the worst tasks ever. The easy
accessibility is their pro and marketing guys will fall for it. Consent among
develops is that it just sucks. It is really bad that they close the gateways
because the lucky few that could use slack via an IRC client will really
grieve. mosh/tmux/weechat beats the crappy client on flaky connections
anytime. If the mobile client was as good as WhatsApp or telegram I would not
dare to complain. But the mobile client lags and shows messages multiple
times.

Horrible I tell you Great disaster No longer necessary Catastrophic mistake

~~~
lilbobbytables
Why does it sick more than irc to an almost unbearable degree?

------
insomniacity
They don’t really want your feedback. They’ve already decided - and generating
feedback from people who haven’t recently/ever logged in to the gateways will
only cause them to ignore feedback in general.

------
iknowstuff
Please, Slack, kill the gateway and unleash the exodus to open, federated
platforms like Matrix.

------
orliesaurus
Why would they want feedback AFTER announcing they would drop support, (and
using a pastebin service to spread the "news"?)..that sounds counterintuitive
to me.

~~~
insomniacity
They presumably sent OP the email because he has used it. Most won’t receive
it.

